
YouTube will no longer allow creators to make money until they reach 10000 views - ptrptr
http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/6/15209220/youtube-partner-program-rule-change-monetize-ads-10000-views
======
citrusui
Obvious clickbait: individual videos do not need to reach 10,000 views; only a
channel itself needs to hit 10,000 or more lifetime views.

~~~
tinus_hn
I thought the value of 1000 views was a fraction of a cent. Surely they aren't
going to send a check for less than a dollar?

~~~
citrusui
I've searched and found that 1000 views seems to range anywhere between $0.80
to $8. It must be part of some mystery YouTube algorithm.

------
ricky_ricky
So this will help prevent channels from stealing content and re-uploading it
as their own.

~~~
qbrass
Isn't that the easiest way to get 10,000 views?

------
tdy721
Does this mean that they will not be showing advertisements on my personal
uploads? That sounds pretty great!?

------
arcaster
Sounds like the "rules" will just be content creators that fit the political
motives of YouTube? I consider myself progressive, but I think it's still odd
that channels that offer different views or question progressive views still
deserve equal treatment by YT.

~~~
gbromios
If by "the political motives of YouTube" you mean "the brand identities of
their advertisers", then yes. If Old Spice or whoever doesn't want their
deodorant sold by alt-right vloggers, there's no way for YouTube to make money
from their videos. Capitalism at work, I suppose.

